# Next transfer is into Betty's arms



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Excellent. Great job, everyone!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Wonderful news! Great job everyone, and a big hug and kiss to Miss Lea. She's a good girl. Almost there now.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Rob just called me to say he is on the way home. The bad news is, the weather forecast is getting worse. What was snow late tomorrow in Maine has moved into N.B. wit 2-4 inches. Right now, the best we can do is wait and see what the morning brings.

Wonderful pictures!!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What a cute lil' girl!!She is such a sweetie...glad to hear how she is doing! Excellent job everyone! BRAVO...says Maddie!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh WOW .here come the tears again !!! ALL of you transporters are STUPENDOUS......blessings to all of you !!! And Lea, you've made a whole country of friends who love you!!!! Betty....... you got yourself a very special lady !!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What AMAZING photos, omg! I am crying now!!! I love you guys!!!!

Oak and Leah are a GORGEOUS matching set of Goldens, too!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aawwww...she still looks so happy! Had she ever seen snow before? I'm guessing no(?) as she is a Florida girl right?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

great pictures!! i am getting so excited it's almost finished!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Riding in style 

Great pics Everyone. 

This whole thing is such a beautiful, heartwarming, giving thing you all did 
Bless You All!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh... what a saga!!!! The photos are terrific... love the bed in the back for her!! After all her travels... she NEEDS it!!!

What did she think of the snow????


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't believe she's almost to her new home!!! Hope she's taking to that cold weather ok?! This has been wonderful to watch... what an incredible journey!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

woo hoo!

i can't wait for Rob to check in later


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Rob,

How does Oakly feel about Lea riding shot gun in his truck? Oakly loves that truck folks! 

Stay safe!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The snow that we have now is hard packed....It is slippery and hard underfoot.....Lea was not too impressed!! 
If we get some snow tomorrow...that will be a real treat for the girl! 









This was Lea most of the time in the backyard....
So what's the big deal? Its white and hard and cold....you like it so much you go climb on it!









Old Orchard Beach


















Parkas on the beach...There were several families with kids all bundled up in jackets, mittens and hats walking on the shoreline...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> How does Oakly feel about Lea riding shot gun in his truck? Oakly loves that truck folks!
> 
> Stay safe!


 
Ha-ha Kim...I was going to ask the same thing!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

You all are AMAZING! Tears streaming down my face are tears of joy for Lea & Betty!
Drive safely! Stay warm!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know why this group of photos simply brought tears streaming down my face and goosebumps.

Bless you ALL for everything here and for restoring my faith in humanity.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I am just stunned at how this has all turned out...how truly wonderful...I really can't come up with the words to describe how I feel.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just posted this on the other thread, but I just mapquested and found that Lea has traveled 1686 miles from Tampa to Calais !!!!! How's that for a weekend jaunt !!!!! Way to go transporters.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

These pictures just make me cry with happiness. Nothing is fazing her. And she has met some beautiful new friends along the way. I think that everyone wanted to keep her as much as I did. I hope the weather holds off so the final transfer can be made.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

I like your snow on the beach shot! I'm so glad I got to meet you, Megan and that sweet faced girl Lea. She is such a love. Betty is a lucky woman.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Great pictures!!! In the first picture she looks as if she knows that the long trip is almost over. Your snow (icy and hard) looks like my snow and I'm not impressed with it either...LOL. She will have more fun in the fluffy stuff....goldens love snow.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh WOW .here come the tears again !!! ALL of you transporters are STUPENDOUS......blessings to all of you !!! And Lea, you've made a whole country of friends who love you!!!! Betty....... you got yourself a very special lady !!!!!


 
Took the words right out my mouth, I'm getting so emotional over this. You are all such wonderful, selfless people.

And she's almost home! The is just the best story.

(Hey Rob, I hope having Lea a day or two makes you decide Oakley needs a sibling! lol)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Excellant pictures. And such a great job you guys have dones this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures guy's, glad she's almost home


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

These are great - making me cry! I'm so glad that she's in Maine


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

yea, almost there!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Rob, job well done, Miss Lea will be happy for however long she stays with you and Oakley, just think, you get to teach her what the fluffy white stuff is all about, being a "southern girl" she doesn't quite know about this stuff. Many, many congratulations and hugs to you all for a job well done and above and beyond. You all are to be commended.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent, excellent job everyone!!! You all are terrific!! 

Rob, do you think there's a chance that she'll have to stay a day or two due to weather? I'm sure she won't mind, but Betty is no doubt praying HARD for NO SNOW! :lol:

Hugs to each and every one of you......Lea's Angels!!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

wow..what a great story to follow this weekend! Lea looks like an amazing gal....content to ride and be with her humans! Great job guys!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Gosh--what a fantastic way to start the New Year!!

Can't send out enough thanks to everyone who helped out on the transport.

Give yourselves a great big sloppy smooch!

SJ


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I think its incredible how everyone got together and helped with Lea's journey.. 

I love the pic's of each transfer


----------

